# Helfort's War - The Battle at the Moons of Hell



## grahamsp (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, it's taken me seven years, but my first book has finally seen the light of day.

The book is "*Helfort's War - The Battle at the Moons of Hell*", published by Del Ray in the US, and available through Amazon. It's military science fiction (my favourite genre of course); I hope you enjoy it.

Rgds,

Graham


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations, Graham. Must be quite a feeling. I hope the book does well for you. 

Oh, and welcome to Chronicles. Have a browse and I think you'll enjoy your stay here.


----------



## grahamsp (Sep 27, 2007)

Ian Whates said:


> Congratulations, Graham. Must be quite a feeling. I hope the book does well for you.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to Chronicles. Have a browse and I think you'll enjoy your stay here.


Thanks Ian. Yes, it is quite a feeling, especially today when I got my first copy of the book. A mixture of excitement and nervousness at the thought that the real test - what will the market think - is now at hand. But I live in hope!

Re the Chronicles - with Book 1 now in the shops and Book 2 delivered to the publisher, I'll have the time to get into it; already got some interesting pointers to authors I've not read yet which is great.

Graham


----------

